# good age to wean



## maddies mum (Feb 21, 2007)

hi all i know its a little early to be thinking about weaning as the litter is only 2 weeks, but ive jst read a topic on here saying 12 weeks is ideal, the reason im asking is ive already found homes for at least 2 of the four kittens and im keeping either one or two of them ( debatable on my partners reaction lol ) :wink: and i thought it was 9 weeks, obviously i want the best start for my little brood before sending them into the big wide world, and dont want to send them off any sooner than best, and need to be able to tell the people when they can come for there kittens, thanks in advance
sammie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Weaning and separation from Mama are two different things. Weaning refers to no longer nursing, but the kitten can still be with Mom...and should be. Here's a really good article on why kittens should stay with Mom until they are 12 weeks old...

http://www.breedlist.com/faq/young.html


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mom and kittens will do the weaning when they're by nature ready for it. No human intervention required. Separation is a different matter. And I agree with d-bug's advice about that.


----------

